# Printable bracket



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Anyone know where i can find a printable bracket for the up coming tournament so i can fill it out for selection sunday thanks.


----------



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

They'll be posted once the Selection Committee has made their picks on Sunday. Once that occurs you'll be able to find brackets on virtually any sports site (Espn.com, CBS Sportsline, Cnnsi.com, etc).


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

RedStripe27 said:


> They'll be posted once the Selection Committee has made their picks on Sunday. Once that occurs you'll be able to find brackets on virtually any sports site (Espn.com, CBS Sportsline, Cnnsi.com, etc).


I think he wants a blank bracket so he can predict who will get picked and where.

:whoknows:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

is it on sunday or saturday??


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

It is selection Sunday.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

CBS Sportsline always has blank brackets before they're announced.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

froggyvk said:


> CBS Sportsline always has blank brackets before they're announced.


Thanks just printed off two from that website.


----------

